# DECISION TIME SR VS. KA-T!



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

hey all, this is gonna be my final post ofr a while, im goin to work fulltime for construction. my car is once again having overheating problems, after about 10-15 min of driving it gets hot, once i turn the heat on it cools back down. i can hear a scraping/squealing sound, i thought it might be bad breaks but after reading some older forums an checked, i need a new water pump. my dilema is, i can get an SR20DET motor and have it installed by a local shop for a total of 3K. does it make more sense to go an get this new SR motor, or replace the water pump, and spend the money to get the turbo KA motor. i know the KA-T is going to be a much more expensive way, and the motor already has 98K miles, so im leaning towards the SR, but i wanted to get your guys opinions first. thanks!


----------



## fastassdx (Jan 26, 2005)

more power at lower boost, and a more steetable power curve. KA-T :fluffpol:


----------



## S14 Drift! (Jun 3, 2005)

fastassdx said:


> more power at lower boost, and a more steetable power curve. KA-T :fluffpol:



But the KA24DE+T is too smooth, you don't have the rush of a nervous SR20DET...

I personaly preffer the SR20DET, much more response, I have way more fun in a SR Turbo than KA Turbo...but it's true, KA Turbo is more a street engine, low end torque, good spool up!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

so what. if it had 98k.. do you plan on owning your car 10 years? the KA is proven time and time again to last up to like.. 190,000+ if you properly maintain the motor, even longer.. You get more displacement.. lesser revv's.. more power overall.. Sure, you can swap in a STOCK SR20 for 3k.. and then have what.. 205 CRANK hp.. spend that 3k on a new water pump, and boostdesigns turbo kit, and JWT ecu.. maybe a little over 3k, and you will be at close to 300hp.. and alot more fun

leave the jap crap in japan..

keep the good ol beefy american built KA here.. and eat the SR's for lunch


----------



## luka (May 3, 2005)

personally dude, I'd get the SR20. turbo'ing a motor that wasn't built for a turbo is mad missions. unless you decide to rebuild the bottom end, get newer slugs, the motor is not going to hold up. 

and if you get the sr you can always sell your KA and make some of your money back.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Chuck said:


> so what. if it had 98k.. do you plan on owning your car 10 years? the KA is proven time and time again to last up to like.. 190,000+ if you properly maintain the motor, even longer.. You get more displacement.. lesser revv's.. more power overall.. Sure, you can swap in a STOCK SR20 for 3k.. and then have what.. 205 CRANK hp.. spend that 3k on a new water pump, and boostdesigns turbo kit, and JWT ecu.. maybe a little over 3k, and you will be at close to 300hp.. and alot more fun
> 
> leave the jap crap in japan..
> 
> keep the good ol beefy american built KA here.. and eat the SR's for lunch



Not all KA's are american..........Mexico and Canada also builts their asses, i wouldnt doubt that america only buys them off....

Btw.....That JAP crap your saying? beats the shit out of most of your ol fat beefy crap....

oh your from Texas!!!! no wonder....


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

Loki said:


> Not all KA's are american..........Mexico and Canada also builts their asses, i wouldnt doubt that america only buys them off....
> 
> Btw.....That JAP crap your saying? beats the shit out of most of your ol fat beefy crap....
> 
> oh your from Texas!!!! no wonder....


Sr20 all the way.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

S14 Drift! said:


> But the KA24DE+T is too smooth, you don't have the rush of a nervous SR20DET...
> 
> I personaly preffer the SR20DET, much more response, I have way more fun in a SR Turbo than KA Turbo...but it's true, KA Turbo is more a street engine, low end torque, good spool up!


 I LOVED that nervous rush (perfect words to describe) of the pedal on my (RIP) SR20DET. And the sound added with an exhaust was a powerful feeling. And I think that rush is what it's all about?


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

as far as it goes with a sr20det i dont really know yet my car is still in the shop but when i had a ka-t i loved the rush of power and it was very torquey . But the only thing i didnt like was the ability to up the boost since the fear of slinging a rod a sr can take more power on the stock block by far . Due to the low compression and better built bottom end .


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Actually they both come out about the same on stock bottom ends. Usually somewhere around 400 rwhp they both let go. Granted i wouldn't push either that far stock, ok well I would probably...but I have a spare sitting next to me.

They are both good motors, but my heart lies with the KA. After running SR's in a SE-R's for awhile, I love the torque that the KA offers. 

After months of debating, reading, etc. I chose the KA, mostly for power under the curve. Since when it comes down to it, that's really what wins races. Of course I did opt for the SOHC KA instead of the DOHC KA as well, which puts me in a smaller market that the other even. Run what was given to you, they all have awesome potential.

The main reason I didn't use the SR is following your initial purchase of motor and other installation items. Your in $3,000...decide you want more power, you will need to replace everything anyway. So I figure why do it twice. Build your motor from the get go,and your a step ahead of the game instead of catching things on the flip side like it's an afterthought. You also have to take into account that clean SR's are getting harder and harder to find. So most of the motors that are coming over now are ones that would've been looked over and left there a year or two ago.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

thedaddies said:


> Actually they both come out about the same on stock bottom ends. Usually somewhere around 400 rwhp they both let go. Granted i wouldn't push either that far stock, ok well I would probably...but I have a spare sitting next to me.
> 
> They are both good motors, but my heart lies with the KA. After running SR's in a SE-R's for awhile, I love the torque that the KA offers.
> 
> ...



LOL...it all depends on what you want to do. I'm a sr person. However, I do like the KA24DE when it is turbo'd. I've heard good things about these engines. Let me ask you this? Do you want to spend an arm and a leg to get parts for an engine? (such as a water pump? starter? O2 sensor?) SR water pump, $90. Starter, you don't wanna know (last time I checked it was $760.), O2 sensor, $95. From here is your call.

One other thing, are you going to sell your car to a retarded kid, that thinks he's a street racer? If so, do the sr. Daily driver, to get up and go, go KA.


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

to be honest i know 2 shops off the top of my head and they pick the cream, of the crop of jdm swaps but they are a bit steep but the cool thing about it they have videos of each motor and a back ground history of the motor and vin numbers etc . So you seem them do a warm compression test like other shops do a cold test and add oil to the cylinders to up the compression so it basically boils down to what your lookin for but mainly price . The ka is gonna be a money pit . Right off the bat you have to modify the fuel pump, rods and or pistons being high compression, spark plugs , etc so i mean your going to have to dump another 8-1k to help from fouling out or running lean or blowing out completely .


----------



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

i really don't know, part of me is still leaning towards selling the car and buying this nice '97 F250 diesel, its lifted an its 4x4, but part of me really likes to go fast. i still havent gotten the thermostat or the water pump fixed, and its getting old having the heat on whenever i drive to keep the engine from overheating. the shop said for 2200, they will buy the SR motor, and install it all. for 2500, they will also upgrade the turbo to a T66 and also buy and install an intercooler. since the KA is continuously having problems (blown head gasket, bad wiring, constant overheating problems) i am seriously thinking aobut the SR motor. i have 'for sale' signs in the car now, asking 6k, becuase even though the motor has the overhating problems, it only has about 900 miles on it since the full rebuild. i think im gonna throw the car on the for sale area here, see if i get any responses. im here in Vero Beach, florida, about 2 hours south of orlando, or 1.5 hours north of west palm. the ads will only let me put 3 pics on, so i have more if anybody is interested. i just dont know if i wanna build this car up, because if i go KA the engine isnt meant to handle a turbo, an if i go SR then as soon as something goes wrong its gonna take weeks and $$$ to get the parts. the F250 would be very reliable, but i dont kno the gas mileage of a reg cab long bed diesel. im very lost with what i want, i like speed but at the same time i cant carry anybody in the 240, because as all of you ownersthere know the backseat is useless (im thinking of dropping it entirely). if anyone has had this type of perdicament, please help me. it gets old driving down a road, and as soon as there is a bump (up or down) the car bounces and i can hear the front lip scraping. ill throw that ad on there now, but im still gonna watch this forum, cuz i dont know what i want to do. if any1 wants to IM me, my AIM name is the same as my name here, so feel free to hit me up, id love some help. some peoples argument is that i need to know what i want before i buy a car, and what i want is speed, yet versitility, when i go to pull into the parking lot at taco bell, the front lip scrapes, and when i leave, if im going over 25 kph, the tip of my exhaust will scrape. i feel like im rambling on now, so ill shut up an go post my ad, please dont take this as me jumping out of a project, i just want to see all my options.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

thedaddies said:


> Actually they both come out about the same on stock bottom ends. Usually somewhere around 400 rwhp they both let go. Granted i wouldn't push either that far stock, ok well I would probably...but I have a spare sitting next to me.


actually, some guy in either 240sxforums.com or another 240sx forums dynoed his at 569WHP on the stock bottom end (with charts to prove it). another guy had his at 549WHP. the sr20 will always hold more boost safely, and will rev like mad if you build the valvetrain. though, this is not to say that a KA-T is a bad alternative :thumbup: 

the sr's are bullet proof if built properly, and more so than a properly built KA


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

s14_kouki_drifter said:


> The ka is gonna be a money pit . Right off the bat you have to modify the fuel pump, rods and or pistons being high compression, spark plugs , etc so i mean your going to have to dump another 8-1k to help from fouling out or running lean or blowing out completely .


Wow this is like the blind leading the blind!
Modify the fuel pump, no, buy a walboro, yes = $100
High compression, NO
New pistons/bottom end = NO
Spark plugs = $40 big whoop

I currently run 6psi on my t3/04 KAT setup with ZERO problems and a stock bottom end, going on 8 months. i'll let you guys know what the WHP is after my dyno day.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> Wow this is like the blind leading the blind!
> Modify the fuel pump, no, buy a walboro, yes = $100
> High compression, NO
> New pistons/bottom end = NO
> ...


you do know if you adjust the fuel pressure you can run 10psi max, right?


----------



## dragonmracing (Jan 28, 2004)

sr20det all the way...i had a ka-t and it was built from bottom end up...good linear power but the guys are right it doesnt compare to the sr20det.I've thrown all kinds of boost at my sr20det and have yet to hear a wimper....i never did trust the ka-t...always hesitant to push it at 10psi even but the sr i flatten the pedal every weekend at the track and have yet to have any problems (knockin on wood)..

Go sr20det.....2.0l that will blow the shit out of a ka-t.IMO


----------



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

so, i decided to say f*ck it, i sold my motorcycle (1979 yamaha XS650) for 1500, and with my work i have a total of about 2400 saved up. does anyone know of a good reliable website to buy a full SR20 swap? i bought the how to dvd off drifting.com, and i also have a friend at the nissan dealership that said if i want, he will do the swap at the shop for 1000. i am looking for links, so if any of you have some please drop em to me here or in an email, its my name at hotmail. thanks!!!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

www.dragdriftautox.com 

They seem like a decent company.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

dragonmracing said:


> sr20det all the way...i had a ka-t and it was built from bottom end up...good linear power but the guys are right it doesnt compare to the sr20det.I've thrown all kinds of boost at my sr20det and have yet to hear a wimper....i never did trust the ka-t...always hesitant to push it at 10psi even but the sr i flatten the pedal every weekend at the track and have yet to have any problems (knockin on wood)..
> 
> Go sr20det.....2.0l that will blow the shit out of a ka-t.IMO


I love you. :thumbup:


----------



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

after doing some research, i am now having some questions. i am hearing more and more about this CA18DET, how its almost as good as the SR20 but a lot less money, so could someone tell me what the CA18DET is out of, liek what car, an the specs? i know the SR20 has 205 hp an around 235-250 torque, but i dont know anything about the CA18. also, which is easier to swap, i have a 95 240sx (S14), so i would probably be doing this swap alone if i dont get my guy at the dealership to do it for me. thanks againf or all the help guys!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

wouldnt throwing in an SR be cheaper anyways?
Im for SR all the wy, or if you really wanna do a swap put in an RB26/30 hybrid


----------



## Teo (May 4, 2005)

Honestly.. Go with the KA-T. I once thought about the SR20 but then i thought about it.. I would feel better about rebuilding a motor with 100+k on it for turbocharging for around 2-3 thousand rather then spend the same amount on a turbocharged motor with 50k on it from another country. But if you really wanna swap F- going to the SR20 and drop the skylines six in the nose :thumbup:


----------



## SW3SX (Apr 13, 2005)

THe thing with your overhearting and you turn your heat on and the temp goes down a bit is you have a cracked head gasket. That has no revelance on your water pump unless your waterpump being bad caused the head gasket to go bad. then your also dealing with an aluminum head and it only takes maybe 2 times to overheat the motor and the head gasket wont seat right with the head because the head warped when you overheated it.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

The SR20DET was offered in a 240sx variant, the CA18DET was offered in the same , as well as the KA's(E and DE).

If you want CA18DET information check out ********.com. NICO has the most people with CA experience.

These silly debates will go on forever, take it to the track and we'll see who wins.


----------



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

thanks for all the help guys, but i have only a few questions now. i have found a local shop that carries JDM motors, an they have both a full CA18DET swap (motor, tranny, ecu, harness, an everythign else) for 1500, or installed for 2200, and they also have a full RB20DET swap for 1500, but installed thats 2500. is the RB swap really hard to do, and is the extra money worth it performance and reliability wise? thanks

to SW3SX, thanks for hte help but i just changed my head gasket, i rmeember when it did blow an my engine was pouring smoke. i had a stuck thermostat, but i already fixed it. i appreciate the help anyways though, bro, 

an to all i will be opening up a car domain site soon, il post the link so u all can check it out. the debate has changed from SR vs KA to CA vs RB20!!! ive decided the SR is too expenive, for hte pric eof the motor i can almost have the CA installed. so, now i need some help as i already stated, is the RB20DET swap worth the 300 bucks extra, like is it that much better performance an reliability than the CA? thanks againf ro all the help guys!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

tme1129 said:


> thanks for all the help guys, but i have only a few questions now. i have found a local shop that carries JDM motors, an they have both a full CA18DET swap (motor, tranny, ecu, harness, an everythign else) for 1500, or installed for 2200, and they also have a full RB20DET swap for 1500, but installed thats 2500. is the RB swap really hard to do, and is the extra money worth it performance and reliability wise? thanks
> 
> to SW3SX, thanks for hte help but i just changed my head gasket, i rmeember when it did blow an my engine was pouring smoke. i had a stuck thermostat, but i already fixed it. i appreciate the help anyways though, bro,
> 
> an to all i will be opening up a car domain site soon, il post the link so u all can check it out. the debate has changed from SR vs KA to CA vs RB20!!! ive decided the SR is too expenive, for hte pric eof the motor i can almost have the CA installed. so, now i need some help as i already stated, is the RB20DET swap worth the 300 bucks extra, like is it that much better performance an reliability than the CA? thanks againf ro all the help guys!



With the rb20det...you get to say....... "I have a Skyline Engine" that line is priceless


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

If your gonna put an RB into it you may as well spend a little extra and get an RB25, beleive me its well worth the extra pennies.

What gearbox you planning on using? RB box?
Theres heaps of RB powered Silvias, 180s, S13, S14, S15 u name it, in Australia, i dont think its that hard to do.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> If your gonna put an RB into it you may as well spend a little extra and get an RB25, beleive me its well worth the extra pennies.
> 
> What gearbox you planning on using? RB box?
> Theres heaps of RB powered Silvias, 180s, S13, S14, S15 u name it, in Australia, i dont think its that hard to do.


you ausies got all the goodies.....


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

i know, and things are getting rediculously cheap, if i could, id fill up a container and head up your way :cheers:


----------



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

im looking at a place called JGY customs in virginia, has anyone used or heard of them? i cant find any places in florida that do RB swpas and have the motor, im looking for a place i can bring my car, an get it back with the new motor in. JGY has the full swap for 1400, and installs for 1100, for a total of 2500. ive decided on the RB swap over the CA swap, so its on to Skyline power! DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYPLACE IN FLORIDA THAT SELLS RB SWAPS, AND DOES THE INSTALL TOO? if im willing to drive to virginia (790 mile drive), it obviously doesnt matter where in florida it is. thanks for the help guys!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Excellent choice! What RB you putting in it 20? If so what box are you using? Are they upgrading the clutch?

All the best!


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

tme1129 said:


> im looking at a place called JGY customs in virginia, has anyone used or heard of them? i cant find any places in florida that do RB swpas and have the motor, im looking for a place i can bring my car, an get it back with the new motor in. JGY has the full swap for 1400, and installs for 1100, for a total of 2500. ive decided on the RB swap over the CA swap, so its on to Skyline power! DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYPLACE IN FLORIDA THAT SELLS RB SWAPS, AND DOES THE INSTALL TOO? if im willing to drive to virginia (790 mile drive), it obviously doesnt matter where in florida it is. thanks for the help guys!


wooow if you find anything man plllzzz tell me.. Im doing the exact same thing with the exact same car you have and i just have a freakin skyline engine sitting in my garage and i live in miami so plz lol help me out 2 when you get sum info.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

There have been a lot of shoddy jobs done by JGY...look on sr20forum.com. I wouldn't take my stuff there.

Call PSI motorsports, tell Jason I sent you. They are in Florida, sorry North Carolina...he should be able to help you out. (veliside180sx) www.9000rpms.com


----------



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

im gonna do the RB20, an use which ever tranny they can, pref the RB tranny but if not then the KA, i have a jun stroker kit on its way and a new T3/T4 turbo too, so i should see some sick power! veilside180sx, thanks for hte link, im checkin it out now, and when i call ill ask for jason. thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

You use the RB20 tranny with Cefiro Crossmember.


----------



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

i know the KA is a 5 speed, is the RB tranny a 5 speed also? if so, whats the advantage to using one over the other?


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

This is what you have to go through to use the KA tranny...


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> you do know if you adjust the fuel pressure you can run 10psi max, right?


On what the stock fuel pump? Injectors? You have to clarify and it wont be 10psi it will be a certain HP rating, 10psi is not the same out of each turbo.

Regardless, turing up the fuel pressure on a low boost system is a bandaid for not buying the correct parts from the get go.

And to the kid who "had" a built KA-T and didnt want to turn it above 10psi, you apperntly did a few things wrong considering people push 300whp on stock bottom ends with proper management.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

well i think u would want to put in an RB box, preferably RB25, ull never break that. I dont know much about the KA, as we dont have ANY in Australia, but if its an N/A engine, i dont see the KA box holding up with your amount of mods, hehehe i dont even see the RB20 box holding up if your gonna do all that work.
What did the stroker kit cost ya?
Do you guys in the US know that if you wanna stroke an RB20 on the cheap u can use RB26 rods and crank with Tomei 82mm forged pistons. I think they where made specifically for the conversion, but maybe u can use other ones? I wouldnt have a clue as im not a mechanic and dont know that much about engines. RB 2.4 styles :cheers:


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> well i think u would want to put in an RB box, preferably RB25, ull never break that. I dont know much about the KA, as we dont have ANY in Australia, but if its an N/A engine, i dont see the KA box holding up with your amount of mods, hehehe i dont even see the RB20 box holding up if your gonna do all that work.
> What did the stroker kit cost ya?
> Do you guys in the US know that if you wanna stroke an RB20 on the cheap u can use RB26 rods and crank with Tomei 82mm forged pistons. I think they where made specifically for the conversion, but maybe u can use other ones? I wouldnt have a clue as im not a mechanic and dont know that much about engines. RB 2.4 styles :cheers:


Being N/A stock doesnt mean much, with a rebuild they will go HP for HP with any built SR. But if your going to stroke a rb 20 why not just get the better motor in the first place rb25/26, there is no sense in starting with a lower engine just to throw money at it.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> Being N/A stock doesnt mean much, with a rebuild they will go HP for HP with any built SR. But if your going to stroke a rb 20 why not just get the better motor in the first place rb25/26, there is no sense in starting with a lower engine just to throw money at it.


RB25 is certainly not a better motor than the RB20. And for the price that you would have to pay to make either of those engines fast, you could make a KA faster, and none of those motors can replace the kickass torque. This coming from a highly biased KA-T builder though...


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

> RB25 is certainly not a better motor than the RB20. And for the price that you would have to pay to make either of those engines fast, you could make a KA faster, and none of those motors can replace the kickass torque. This coming from a highly biased KA-T builder though...


Did you hear this bullsh!t from someone did ya? Cos thats what it is! 
Tell me how an RB20 is better than an RB25. And how u can make a KA faster than an RB25 with the same amount of cash spent on each?
I cant say SR is better than KA cos i dont know anything on the KA, but when u guys in the US realise the potential of the SR20, the steelworks are gonna make a fortune on all the KA's u guys are gonna be donating 

whats the fastest 1/4 run with a Silvia using a KA? 



> DEVLSH recorded a 8.76 @ 154.63 of which is a new world record for a silvia with a stock rear end.


courtesy of: CROYDON RACING DEVELOPMENTS go down to the bottom left and click 'Performance Gallary'


----------



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

hey, this kid down my street just bought a '96 240sx, an we were talkin about engines. he wants to use his car more for fun than racing, basically building it more for drifting, sliding around corners, an fast off the line with a high rev limit more than some straight-line, destroy all brute. he was asking me a lot about the CA18DET motor, and i told him i wanted to know about it too, so i was wondering, do any of you know about the CA18DET? is it better for playing around, or straightline racing, is it rev happy , is it more pweor of the line or if you shifted from a roll, i really dont know, but he and i are both really interested, the CA18 isnt a very popular swap ive gathered, an i am wondering if its due to its low amount of power, or what? again, thank you all for the help, i really do appreciate it.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Forget about it!!! Just not worth it at all! Plus parts are harder and a lil more expensive, not to mention a whole bunch of other reasons an RB or SR is better.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> Did you hear this bullsh!t from someone did ya? Cos thats what it is!
> Tell me how an RB20 is better than an RB25. And how u can make a KA faster than an RB25 with the same amount of cash spent on each?
> I cant say SR is better than KA cos i dont know anything on the KA, but when u guys in the US realise the potential of the SR20, the steelworks are gonna make a fortune on all the KA's u guys are gonna be donating
> 
> ...


..........OWNED..........


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

mmm.......SR....yumm yumm


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> I cant say SR is better than KA cos i dont know anything on the KA, but when u guys in the US realise the potential of the SR20, the steelworks are gonna make a fortune on all the KA's u guys are gonna be donating
> 
> whats the fastest 1/4 run with a Silvia using a KA?


pointing out a fast drag car, that obviously has time of $ and time into it does nothing to prove one motor is better than another. With lots of Time and Money anything is possible.

Bang for the buck IMO=
<300whp = KA-T
300-500whp = SR
>500whp = either plus rb25/26


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

heres a nice KA-T!

http://www.phatka-t.com/projectcars.htm

:hal:


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

> Bang for the buck IMO=
> <300whp = KA-T
> 300-500whp = SR
> >500whp = either plus rb25/26


AGREED, But i dont have the choice of KA, kinda lucky i guess.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> pointing out a fast drag car, that obviously has time of $ and time into it does nothing to prove one motor is better than another. With lots of Time and Money anything is possible.
> 
> Bang for the buck IMO=
> <300whp = KA-T
> ...


were does the RB20 fall in????


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Nowhere, i'm not really as big fan of the motor. Bang for the buck they just arent worth it.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> Nowhere, i'm not really as big fan of the motor. Bang for the buck they just arent worth it.


i wish the car i bought came with the RB25.... *sigh*...........


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

id say RB would be equal to or maybe a bees d!ck lower than an SR. Your stroking yours out arent you? Should still get some very nice power out of it. Plus u can get power on the cheap with those babies.
Like i said in the other thread:


> HKS 2530, gtr injectors front mount and power fc and your set!


Or maybe even a HKS 2535, oh and im talking all 2nd hand parts here, so noice and cheap.

What box are u using again Octane?


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> id say RB would be equal to or maybe a bees d!ck lower than an SR. Your stroking yours out arent you? Should still get some very nice power out of it. Plus u can get power on the cheap with those babies.
> Like i said in the other thread:
> 
> Or maybe even a HKS 2535, oh and im talking all 2nd hand parts here, so noice and cheap.
> ...


sounds noice...
lol i dont even care anymore i just want that freeking RB20DET in my car with A/C
ill sacrifice everything else iif it makes it cheaper.. lol im on a budget... ebay is my friend... anyone say 
"ebay fmic???" lol


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> Did you hear this bullsh!t from someone did ya? Cos thats what it is!
> Tell me how an RB20 is better than an RB25. And how u can make a KA faster than an RB25 with the same amount of cash spent on each?
> I cant say SR is better than KA cos i dont know anything on the KA, but when u guys in the US realise the potential of the SR20, the steelworks are gonna make a fortune on all the KA's u guys are gonna be donating
> 
> ...


Bullshit my ass. RB20 is better than RB25 because RB20 is very, very affordable. In the U.S., it costs half as much as the RB25. And you can make a KA faster because of the high initial cost of the RB and SR. 
That's what this discussion is about; the economics of decision. And price is a factor.
And the fastest 1/4 run with a Silvia using a KA?  Silvias didn't come with KA's. 240's did. That brings me to another point however. It is very common for Japanese dragsters to import the KA24DE to use in ultra high horsepower drag setups. This is due to the strong iron block in the KA. 
And yeah, the KA can run really fast. Phat KA-T Ivan's new S14 drag car runs over 800whp. The stock transmission couldn't handle this at all, so he's in the process of adapting a C4 transmission to fit. He'll be seeing 8's my friend.
And no, no one is donating KA's to steelworks. It's a perfectly good motor, a viable competitor to the JDM alumi's, and in my opinion a better option for USDM S13 and S14's. Prove me wrong. If you were an S13 or S14 enthusiast born in the U.S., there'd be a KA24DET under your hood, I can guarantee you.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

BoostedSE said:


> pointing out a fast drag car, that obviously has time of $ and time into it does nothing to prove one motor is better than another. With lots of Time and Money anything is possible.
> 
> Bang for the buck IMO=
> <300whp = KA-T
> ...


BS on this

KA-T can do any of those power values. Mine will put down 500-600 rwhp and it's a SOHC, not even a DOHC. I know another Portlander 500-600 rwhp KA24DET as well. I don't know of any SR around town that puts down more than 410 rwhp. I can't count how many crappy stock SR swaps run around town though. Blah.

The SR isn't all it's cracked up to be. it's a good motor don't get me wrong, but it's not a be all end all to motordome.

The RB is a great motor as well, but frankly I don't think fit for the S13 or S14 chassis. Now I think it'd be great to replace a VG30DETT in a ZX, just to free up motor space in the engine bay.

Ivan's on the other hand will more than give that car a run for the money.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

well since the RB20 is like 100 pounds heavier than the KA adding alot of weight to the front end.. i wuz thinkig if you could move the battery into the trunk i bet that could help a bunch.. lol just an idea.
Ohh ya and all you ppl talkin about the ka bs and w.e.... you guys are talkin about economy and the cheapest pprice and then you go and throw out ultra high performance dragsters... lets keep things 2 the point and not jump from one end of the moeny train to the other... but w/e..... a gio metro can be made an 8 sec car... so wuts your point... besides about the RB's..... are there any 1200HP KA's OR SR's out there??? nope!!! 
lol well thats an RB26 but w/e!!! my point is... 
RB's pwn u bitches!!!!
i mean cmon.. it says "Race Breed"


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

*bridrive55 * I totally see your point from a financial viewpoint. Im sure if i was in the US i may have a different opinion, ill also bet when SR20s and RB25s lower in value for you guys, u will see my point also.

Cheers
:thumbup:


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

[High-Octane] said:


> well since the RB20 is like 100 pounds heavier than the KA adding alot of weight to the front end.. i wuz thinkig if you could move the battery into the trunk i bet that could help a bunch.. lol just an idea.
> Ohh ya and all you ppl talkin about the ka bs and w.e.... you guys are talkin about economy and the cheapest pprice and then you go and throw out ultra high performance dragsters... lets keep things 2 the point and not jump from one end of the moeny train to the other... but w/e..... a gio metro can be made an 8 sec car... so wuts your point... besides about the RB's..... are there any 1200HP KA's OR SR's out there??? nope!!!
> lol well thats an RB26 but w/e!!! my point is...
> RB's pwn u bitches!!!!
> i mean cmon.. it says "Race Breed"


The last sentence..is fitting, but you can't fit a turbo large enough for that kind of horsepower in a S13 or S14 chassis with it. There just isn't enough room for it. 

My car isn't a dragster, it's actually being built more for road racing than dragging. Good try though...Ivan's car is a drag car though, but he also has a 640 rwhp street KA as well.

Your average person that does an RB swap can't afford to do anything to it, most are just stock swaps. As are most SR swaps.

All of these basic swaps fall into the 200-300 rwhp range. No matter which engine you choose. Since most are too broke to afford to do anything more.

RB does not stand for "race breed" either, way to throw your own opinion in there. I love the RB motor, but it's not a good fit for the S chassis. Most that turbo their cars move the battery to the trunk, to allow room for the intecooler piping. Which throws that out the window for making much difference.

I never said my opinion on economy. I merely said all the S chassis SR swaps are bone stock because most of their owners are broke. Same goes for the RB swaps.

This opinionated crap will wind up getting booted like it has on every other forum. Due to the fact that there is no end to argumentative debates. When it all comes down to it, the man with the most money wins. For the average person any of the motors mentioned and represented here are worth owning. Decide on your own.

SR vs. KA vs. CA vs. RB are all good motors and worthy of their place in anyones engine bay.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

thedaddies said:


> The last sentence..is fitting, but you can't fit a turbo large enough for that kind of horsepower in a S13 or S14 chassis with it. There just isn't enough room for it.
> 
> My car isn't a dragster, it's actually being built more for road racing than dragging. Good try though...Ivan's car is a drag car though, but he also has a 640 rwhp street KA as well.
> 
> ...


This is how more people need to think. Each engine has pros and cons, just as anything else in life. Do the research, avoid biased opinions..get the cold, hard facts, then decide based on this knowledge, your situation (finances, geography), availability, laws, etc...then do it. More often than not, myself included, people tend to overshoot practicality. Faster is better, right? Wrong. If it's your daily driver, and primarily a street car..you really don't NEED 800whp under the hood. It's just not practical. Personally, after throwing around ideas for the last four years, I plan on aiming for 300whp reliably in a KA-T powered S14. But that's just me.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

I think 300 rwhp is about the best all around daily driver horsepower one needs in a S chassis. 

My friends SR (GT2871R) (yes SR from me even) rips around town. It puts down 320 rwhp. The lag on the street wouldn't be too friendly going much past this point. 

It's plenty quick to bring smiles on all day long, and smoke the majority of other cars you would ever come across. I mean really, how many of us run into 12 second cars ever on the street. Unless you happen upon a Z06 or Viper.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

thedaddies said:


> I think 300 rwhp is about the best all around daily driver horsepower one needs in a S chassis.
> 
> My friends SR (GT2871R) (yes SR from me even) rips around town. It puts down 320 rwhp. The lag on the street wouldn't be too friendly going much past this point.
> 
> It's plenty quick to bring smiles on all day long, and smoke the majority of other cars you would ever come across. I mean really, how many of us run into 12 second cars ever on the street. Unless you happen upon a Z06 or Viper.


Exactly the conclusion I've come to. Before, I was like...500whp this, 600whp that..but when you think about it, most of the aftermarket items are illegal, uninsureable, then there are gas prices to consider, etc. There are too many real life cons to warrant the money and time on such a setup for the street. 

One accident, and it's literally THOUSANDS down the drain.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

The reason I don't worry about pushing mine that far (500-600 rwhp), is because I have a daily driver. With that cushion I can work on mine and not have to drive it all the time, loggin useless commuter miles. 

Persoanlly having a daily driver is the only way to push your car past even the 400 rwhp reliably. Not saying it's not possible, but I view it as an unnecessary risk.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

The reason I don't worry about pushing mine that far (500-600 rwhp), is because I have a daily driver. With that cushion I can work on mine and not have to drive it all the time, loggin useless commuter miles. 

Personally having a daily driver is the only way to push your car past even the 400 rwhp reliably. Not saying it's not possible, but I view it as an unnecessary risk.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, you can drive around a car that makes 600rwhp at 30psi, but you won't have the boost that high, so you will have less horsepower on the street. I wonder if Ivan drives his car around everyday. I know I would!  
Sorry about flaming the RB or SR, if any flame was perceived, ABuSD. My only problem with the RB or SR motors is the price. I absolutely love them, I just can't afford one. I only did KA-T because an S14 KA was $300 with low miles. :thumbup:


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

I have a KA-T pushin 624whp and 598lbs torque. Fully built at 29psi on a GT35R turbo. I pushed it past the limits. But it is a cushion having another everyday driver. My S15, i wont go over 400hp because it walks the edge of reliability then. But my S14 i will keep pushing the KA-T, i am upgrading the turbo to a T74 and the injectors im leaving at 880cc but may go higher. Me and my friend are in a horsepower race. His Integra is keeping up, which is impressive. I think after talking with a few shops in Orlando an Tampa that I could be looking at a really fast car.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

damn this all makes it sound like the only way to make more power on a turbo car is increasing boost....
What ever happened 2 doing other things??? just because you have a stock motor doesnt mean your slow ... 
my plan is to get the engine in there and take a different path. rather than making more power i want to free up power and lose weight. Do things like a flywheel, drivshaft, light rims, pullies, ect. And then just swap that RB turbo for a much more dependable, more high-tech turbo but one that isnt so big and laggy.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

If you guys keep pushing your KA's this far, I might sell my SR. Please don't make me do that.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

dont sell your SR Zell 



> I only did KA-T because an S14 KA was $300 with low miles.


I can understand where your coming from Bridrive when u say this!!!


Heres a tip maybe you guys that plan on diong engine conversions should wait maybe a good year, i think by then u guys will have a bunch of Jap importers up there selling 2nd hand jap parts/engines.
Then the price war will begin then the consumers will benefit


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

My KA-T cost a pretty penny but I love evry minute I drive it. I f u never drove a 600hp car get one, its a must after u have!


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

MiniMechanic said:


> I have a KA-T pushin 624whp and 598lbs torque. Fully built at 29psi on a GT35R turbo. I pushed it past the limits. But it is a cushion having another everyday driver. My S15, i wont go over 400hp because it walks the edge of reliability then. But my S14 i will keep pushing the KA-T, i am upgrading the turbo to a T74 and the injectors im leaving at 880cc but may go higher. Me and my friend are in a horsepower race. His Integra is keeping up, which is impressive. I think after talking with a few shops in Orlando an Tampa that I could be looking at a really fast car.


Who are you? Since I only know of two KA's over 600 rwhp. Also can I see a dyno sheet, a build list would be nice as well.


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

No problem. I will have to get it. Been working on it for just shy of a year. Still got some bugs,minor bugs. No scanner i will try to get a camera to take pics of them thought, sorry. Yeah it took alot of work,money,time,and effort to get it where it is today.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

I would appreciate it...=)


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey man I have nothing here at my house, I will have to send them to u from the shop tomorrow.


----------



## MudRacer (Jul 28, 2005)

IVe been reading these thread, and from that i get. 
A whoole lot of confusing stuff.

Im on my way to buy a 95 240sx. with an engine oil leak (dont kno what kind) with mileage of 147000 for 2900 or so. 

My plan is to do a swap, I am in the cali area, I dont know any place where i can get this done.

Reading this thread has also confused me a hell alot more on what engine i should pick. I was in for the SR20DET, with maybe a kouki look or an s15 front end conversion done to that car. But now im superconfused.

Im gonna buy the car anyway. What i wanna do is have a good daily driver, with about 300-350 hp available to me. Put on some good brake setup, catback exhaust system with the proper turbo installed.

Now which is the way to go? I was thinking of taking care of the performance area first, so the car is setup, then later go and do the front end conversion..

What are your thoughts on this? Oh, also this is an automatic im purchasing, I Wanna switch the car to manual, and sinec the engine comes with the tranny and ecu and wirings ne way, it should be possible?

:hal:


----------

